# IGF Des 1,3 1mg? Help



## rss500 (Dec 14, 2011)

So I have an extra bottle of this that someone threw in to my order. I'm coming off of a cycle and have been taking clomid and test boosters for a week. 

Can I start taking this now? I will also be doing HGH (thanktropin) starting sometime next week.

I have anti bacterial water. I was assuming I will mix 1mL of water with it. Then how much should I dose? It's 1mg. for the whole vial. 

When should I take it, and what will I feel, if anything?


Thanks


----------



## rss500 (Dec 15, 2011)

NOBODY has suggestions? I'll have to google for advice then. sweet


----------

